# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  Error

## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با سلام
وقتی می خوام با ستاپ ساز خود دات نت ستاپ بسازم 4 تا ارور به شکل زیر می ده
مشکل از کجاست؟
با تشکر
ضمیمه 83429

----------

